# Adobe Photoshop CS5??



## stang96mj (May 2, 2010)

Hi all. I am doing a little reasearch on this product. Can you tell me what the difference between the PS CS5 and the extended version is if any??  Where is the BEST place to purchase this? Does anyone know about the student/teacher discounted one?? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## mrpink (May 2, 2010)

stang96mj said:


> Hi all. I am doing a little reasearch on this product. Can you tell me what the difference between the PS CS5 and the extended version is if any??  Where is the BEST place to purchase this? Does anyone know about the student/teacher discounted one?? Thanks for your help!!



Education discount versions are identical, with the exception of only getting one license key instead of two.




p!nK


----------



## stang96mj (May 2, 2010)

mrpink said:


> stang96mj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all. I am doing a little reasearch on this product. Can you tell me what the difference between the PS CS5 and the extended version is if any?? Where is the BEST place to purchase this? Does anyone know about the student/teacher discounted one?? Thanks for your help!!
> ...


 license key???


----------



## mrpink (May 2, 2010)

stang96mj said:


> mrpink said:
> 
> 
> > stang96mj said:
> ...



Yes, with one license key, you can install and run the program on one computer.  With two keys, you can install and run the program on two computers.




p!nK


----------



## Goontz (May 2, 2010)

stang96mj said:


> license key???



You know, the combination of letters and numbers that allow you to use the program that any major software uses to help counteract piracy and validate your copy? 


Here's a great site that has all the information between the two versions: photo editing programs, photo editing software | Adobe


----------



## stang96mj (May 2, 2010)

Also where is the best site to download the free trial? I tried one but it asked me to turn of security and stuff like that ???? Plus I can't find the actual program its just some info in a folder?!?!     Thanks


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 2, 2010)

Photoshop might be too complicated for you.


----------



## Abby Rose (May 2, 2010)

I downloaded my free trial right off the adobe website. Just keep clicking stuff till you get to the page, its not too hard to find.


----------



## Goontz (May 2, 2010)

The Adobe site itself is probably the only place you should trust to download the trial. Just how much research have you actually done?


----------



## KmH (May 3, 2010)

stang96mj said:


> Also where is the best site to download the free trial? I tried one but it asked me to turn of security and stuff like that ???? Plus I can't find the actual program its just some info in a folder?!?! Thanks


 *www.adobe.com*


----------



## AlexColeman (May 3, 2010)

Herr Derr.


----------

